# I'm tired of express.co.uk's clickbait BS



## TF_Slayar (Jun 12, 2017)

Seriously. I don't want to search for Nintendo Switch news (or just gaming news in general) and find some article with a false title (Nintendo Switch Game DELAYED: Super Mario Odyssey) and an article written by someone who probably hasn't touched a video game in their life. It's annoying and they act like any simple thing needs to be blown into otherworldly fucking proportions. I want to completely remove them from any search listings.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

TF_Slayar said:


> Seriously. I don't want to search for Nintendo Switch news (or just gaming news in general) and find some article with a false title (Nintendo Switch Game DELAYED: Super Mario Odyssey) and an article written by someone who probably hasn't touched a video game in their life. It's annoying and they act like any simple thing needs to be blown into otherworldly fucking proportions. I want to completely remove them from any search listings.


I would just stick to sites like Wololo, Gbatemp, and a few other sites endorsed here. The Staff here does an excellent job with news. They are quick too.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I would just stick to sites like Wololo, Gbatemp, and a few other sites endorsed here. The Staff here does an excellent job with news. They are quick too.


Very true, but sometimes I'd like to see things for other parts of gaming, or I'm just looking at whatever the news has to offer that I didn't already see here. And then I get flooded with Express's bullshit.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

TF_Slayar said:


> Very true, but sometimes I'd like to see things for other parts of gaming, or I'm just looking at whatever the news has to offer that I didn't already see here. And then I get flooded with Express's bullshit.


Same, as great as the Reporters are, they can't get everything. Just take everything you see with a grain of salt. I was once tricked into thinking that Half life 3 was announced............ I was bamboozled..............
Anyway, i don't trust sources since then. However, the sites listed above are very reliable.


----------



## satan89 (Nov 8, 2017)

TF_Slayar said:


> Seriously. I don't want to search for Nintendo Switch news (or just gaming news in general) and find some article with a false title (Nintendo Switch Game DELAYED: Super Mario Odyssey) and an article written by someone who probably hasn't touched a video game in their life. It's annoying and they act like any simple thing needs to be blown into otherworldly fucking proportions. I want to completely remove them from any search listings.


 Sorry about bumping such an old thread but I've been feeling exactly the same way about how express.co.uk name the titles. And ofcourse their articles themselves are utter nonsense, about stuff that is barely worth a mention. I wish there was a way to exclude them from Google searches. They use the word 'Shock' for every article, makes you think there's some big news.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 8, 2017)

satan89 said:


> Sorry about bumping such an old thread but I've been feeling exactly the same way about how express.co.uk name the titles. And ofcourse their articles themselves are utter nonsense, about stuff that is barely worth a mention. I wish there was a way to exclude them from Google searches. They use the word 'Shock' for every article, makes you think there's some big news.
> View attachment 105262


There is. Add -site:express.co.uk to the search terms.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Nov 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> There is. Add -site:express.co.uk to the search terms.


I'd love it if there was a way to run that every time I searched anything.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> There is. Add -site:express.co.uk to the search terms.



Or "-shock" looks like it should do the trick


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 9, 2017)

Pleng said:


> Or "-shock" looks like it should do the trick


Also add -amazed and -"you won't believe", for a nice general purpose clickbait filter


----------



## Stephano (Nov 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Also add -amazed and -"you won't believe", for a nice general purpose clickbait filter


Let's not forget -"Gone Wrong," - "Gone Sexual," and -"(Not Clickbait)"


----------

